# Se calienta  mi laptop



## badhug (Oct 10, 2007)

Mi problemas es que tengo una portatil averatec 3150p, la bateria unicamente dura 1 hora o al menos solia hacerlo, pero ahora no dura ni 1/2 hora por que cuando la compu  eleva su temperatura de aprox 55º cuando se enciende hasta 82 esto lo hace poco a poco y los ventiladores comienzan a girar y se acaban la bateria rapido aprox 27 minutos, la tempertura la he testeado con programas como cpu cool, motherboard viewer. a proposito la temperatura del disco duro se mantiene abajo de 60º 
¿existe algo para enfriar la computadora, tomando en cuenta el espacio limitado de dicha computadora?
ya revise el disipador y el ventilador que este trae, ¿ que mas debo revisar?

Gracias por responder.


----------



## ciri (Oct 10, 2007)

Revisa la fuente, la entrada de alimentación, muchas suelen tener protecciones de temperatura que para evitar daños se apagan al llegar a determinado nivel.
A mi me paso, estuve un tiempo que se apagaba sola, hasta que la mande a reparar y me dijeron eso!, fue un cambio directo de la fuente.


----------



## jrhc123 (Oct 11, 2007)

Lo mejor seria que te consigas un enfriador para laptop hay unos que son por puerto usb y otros que se conectan directamente en la corriente.


----------



## eale8 (Oct 26, 2007)

Te sugiero aplicar mantenimiento general. La bateria descargala completamente y recargala al menos 12 horas. Si es posible remplaza los ventiladores y checate el modo de energia que teines en tu sistema prativo
bye


----------



## badhug (Oct 29, 2007)

gracias por responder
ya cambie los ventiladores estoy checando lo de la bateria en un rato posteo gracias


----------

